# Lets see some 07-up Silverado's



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I figured Id start a tread for this since there isn't one!

Here's my 07


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*08*

Have only had this one a couple of months, 08, duramax, dual alt, plow and trailer packages.. with only 4700 miles on it, owner hide it for 2.5 years from the bank, they finally picked it up and sent it to auction, rest is history..... have added some goodies as it was plane jane


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here is a pic of my 07 got it back in March of this year.


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's my 2010


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice trucks guys! Thumbs Up lets keep it going everyone else!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is 2012


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on I know there's more then 5 of us with newer Silverado's! Post them up guys


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

PlowMan03;1376840 said:


> Here is a pic of my 07 got it back in March of this year.


I love that color. Really like to have a crew cab in that color.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks William. I like the color as well even though it shows all the dirt easier lol


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is my 09 will half to get up to date of what I have done to it.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

here is my 2008 needs a little wash in a few of these pictures.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice trucks Mike and Contractor Thumbs Up BTW Contractor i see that your neighbor has a Chevy too lol

Lets keep these pics coming everybody


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sierra, Silverado same difference.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

post line-x

















didn't stand back far enough


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

SilverLT2;1381368 said:


> Nice trucks Mike and Contractor Thumbs Up BTW Contractor i see that your neighbor has a Chevy too lol
> 
> Thanks. its funny there are like 3 or 4 of us right here in a row that all have Chevy pick ups.
> 
> ussmileyflag


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks. its funny there are like 3 or 4 of us right here in a row that all have Chevy pick ups.

ussmileyflag[/QUOTE]

Nice lol


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

my 2011 2500


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

I wanted to reply and show my 2007 Silvy 1500 with a Fisher 7.5 RD










Ice


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice truck juspayme like the color combo Thumbs Up Iceman truck looks good Thumbs Up How's it handle that plow?

Lets keep them pics coming


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Juspayme how hard is that spreader to pull in and out. looks like a beast. nice looking rig.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

......................................


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice trucks JD Thumbs Up


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

SilverLT2;1382912 said:


> Nice truck juspayme like the color combo Thumbs Up Iceman truck looks good Thumbs Up How's it handle that plow?
> 
> Lets keep them pics coming


Thanks and I like those two mirrors..please tell me more

After some front end tweaking, handles it well and here is why:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115470


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

After some front end tweaking, handles it well and here is why:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115470[/QUOTE]

Yea that leveling kit makes a big difference Ive got the 2 inch one on my truck also and I also like my tow mirrors


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I plan on putting a 2" Ready Lift in the front of my HD, because right now with the plow on my tires rub on the mud flaps at full lock they also rub a little at full lock when backing up without the plow on. I also have 265s on as well


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JD love the denali..... Hope you dont put a blade on that gorgeous machine... now thats a nice truck!!!!! Ford lovers eat your hearts out Thumbs UpThumbs Up And I thought my 11 looked nice


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hysert your truck still is nice Thumbs Up hows it handle that MVP?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

SilverLT2;1383510 said:


> Hysert your truck still is nice Thumbs Up hows it handle that MVP?


thanks... I would love to have all those bells and whistles. Mine however handles the MVP great but I've decided to run the wideout on it and the MVP on the dump. I will post some pics later. hope I dont get bashed for put GMCs on a Silverado form LOL.


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

SilverLT2;1383140 said:


> After some front end tweaking, handles it well and here is why:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115470


Yea that leveling kit makes a big difference Ive got the 2 inch one on my truck also and I also like my tow mirrors [/QUOTE]

Please PM more information on the brand, mounting, etc of your tow mirrorsThumbs Up

Ice


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

My 2011 2500HD


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My 2011 3500HD with a Myer lot pro and multi wings.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PlowMan03;1383225 said:


> I plan on putting a 2" Ready Lift in the front of my HD, because right now with the plow on my tires rub on the mud flaps at full lock they also rub a little at full lock when backing up without the plow on. I also have 265s on as well


Just crank your T bars up a little and put shock extenders on if need be. The ready lift kit is a waste of money. All they do is sell you reindexed keys which is the same as cranking up the bars you already have.

Thanks for the comments guy, the Denali won't be getting a blade anytime soon.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My 07 2500HD with Meyer CP-8.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

2011 3500.....


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice tucks guys Thumbs Up Thumbs Up 

For those of u that have the never GMC 07-up I'm making a thread for that right now


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Sidewalks need to be done too.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice setup PR Thumbs Up that looks a lot easier then try to put that thing in the bed lol


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Where the pics at guys  lets keep this thread going strong


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Any more pics of that white CC dmax JD?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

87chevy;1387143 said:


> Any more pics of that white CC dmax JD?


He's got some vids of it on youtube.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

That things wild... Best LMM I've seen so far


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Stik208;1381522 said:


> Sierra, Silverado same difference.


Sierra = much sexier!


----------



## probee (Jan 13, 2004)

*2011 Chevy Diesel Wideout*

2011 Chevy 2500hd LML crew Wideout


----------



## probee (Jan 13, 2004)

One moe shot!!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice rig probee looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy mother of balls JD!! Not trying to hi-jack the thread but JD list of mods please!!!

As for mine, I have a 09 CC/SB chevy with the dirty in her. Here is a pic of it right when I got back from texas picking up my new project. Sense then I got it debadged and detailed many times.










mods are AFE dry filter intake system, 4inch black turbo back exhaust, DSP5 tuned by duramaxtuner, pcv reroute, with rough county level lift on stock 265/70/17's

Plans are suncoast stage V trans, FASS 150 lift pump, and retuned. Ohh and some 20s with 285s to help take up some of that wheel well room.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's a pic with the plow on finally


----------



## tbone6270 (Dec 20, 2011)

*My 2008 GMC Sierra 2500HD*

My first post- hope this works.....
Many Options-
2" leveling kit
2" rear lift
Bilstein Shocks
305/55/20's
Volant Cold Air Intake
Magna Flow Dual Exhaust
Alpine DVD head unit
And... Boss 8.2 VXT


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice rig tbone Thumbs Up


----------



## tbone6270 (Dec 20, 2011)

SilverLT2;1390499 said:


> Nice rig tbone Thumbs Up


Thank you, just had the plow put on Wednesday.


----------



## snowdance (Dec 24, 2011)

Thinkin about puttin a plow on the truck next year, for now I'm using my 20" ariens dual stage which is really all I need right now. Will post a pic of the truck later. (08 silverado)


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here are some pics of my old 08. Tried to find some that I haven't posted.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Moss That was one nice looking rig to Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

How about some videos


----------



## snowdance (Dec 24, 2011)

heres my truck, had to do a bit of searching through my photos. nothin special! http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=106382&stc=1&d=1324765053


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are some good videos Moss Thumbs Up once we get snow you'll need to make some of the dually lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SilverLT2;1391544 said:


> Those are some good videos Moss Thumbs Up once we get snow you'll need to make some of the dually lol


Will do. Just waiting on the snow gods.


----------



## BLACKBG (Oct 6, 2011)

2009 Just waiting for snow!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Where are the pics guys  lets keep this thread goin  hers a pic to start thing goin again


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's another pic from *ME* thanks other members that have posted a pics already for everyone else that hasn't *WHERE'S ALL YOURS GUYS*


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love My Chevy With The Boss V


----------



## gmcsnowboss (Dec 11, 2011)

*love the white stuff. 08 Duramax stock*

I would like to thank this website and all of its contributors for all the helpful information and the laughs. I am very glad to have such a tool as this. ussmileyflag


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is a few more of mine


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice pics Topdog Thumbs Up lets keep this Thread going strong Chevy guys


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

2011 gmc 2500 z71


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thor78;1406811 said:


> 2011 gmc 2500 z71


That's one sick looking truck. Like the silver on silver. Diesel or gas?


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, it's a gasser. We only keep or trucks for about 10 years give or take because we are on the coast and the salt destroys them. I would love to have a diesel, but it's not cost effective.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

For all you Sierra owners post your pics on the the other thread I started for 07-up Sierra's I'm trying to keep these two threads separate thanks for the pic tho Thumbs Up keep em coming on the other thread


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oops lol, didn't see the other thread.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Its all good man your not the only one lol when u get some more pics of your rig post em up there btw nice setup Thumbs Up love that new GM silver


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

My 2011 1500 and the Boss 7.5 Standard Poly:


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wheres the pics guys?


----------



## BLACKBG (Oct 6, 2011)

Plowing the alley!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

BLACKBG thanks for bringing life back to this thread Thumbs Up Silverado owners where ya at lets get the pics goin again


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is an updated picture of my 07 Silvy. I bought a set of 18" XD Monster wheels wrapped in Hankook Dynapro MT's size 32". I think it looks better than the stockers



















Ice


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

topdog1;1403039 said:


>


Is that Duraliner on the grill and front bumper?


----------



## chris5551 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is my 2011 chevy 3500 shortbed duramax. I had a 2006 3500 duramax longbed I just traded for this. this truck is a big improvement from the 2006. the ride is quieter and smoother than the 2006. The truck handles the plow great. When I picked the truck up from the dealer, I was 45 miles from my house. Riding on the highway for 45 miles was pretty smooth and you really couldn't tell the plow was there in regards to the weight of the plow. there was not that much bouncing in the front end.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I might have posed this on here somewhere before. But here is mine in summer mode. I'll dig out the pics in winter mode with the Western 8'6" MVP on it. It's a 2007 2500 Duramax LMM with 97,000 on the clock.


----------



## snowdance (Dec 24, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1433373 said:


> I might have posed this on here somewhere before. But here is mine in summer mode. I'll dig out the pics in winter mode with the Western 8'6" MVP on it. It's a 2007 2500 Duramax LMM with 97,000 on the clock.


what size tires you got on there?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

285/75/17 on hummer rims


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

2008&2010


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice trucks. Im jealous of the lift kits


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice Silverado's guys Thumbs Up keep the pics coming


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Truck in winter mode last year


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle's 2011 GMC 2500HD 6.0L, crew cab, 8' bed.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

2011 1500 LT 5.3 6-speed Crew Cab...before you ask, no, its not getting a plow. This was before the bedliner and tonneau cover.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally some life back into this thread lol truck looks good 06 sierra Thumbs Up love that color with the factory painted front end to I think the next Silverado I get will be that color


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1450931 said:


> 2011 1500 LT 5.3 6-speed Crew Cab...before you ask, no, its not getting a plow. This was before the bedliner and tonneau cover.


Why not?????


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry no plow on this truck. '09 2500hd 6.0 Vortec 6spd.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stik208;1451091 said:


> Why not?????


We have enough trucks and if when we get another plow truck it'll be a 3/4 ton because it'll tow the Kubota and trailer better than the 06 1500.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

SilverLT2;1450983 said:


> Finally some life back into this thread lol truck looks good 06 sierra Thumbs Up love that color with the factory painted front end to I think the next Silverado I get will be that color


Can't get the Z71 Appearance Package in that color anymore on half tons, but it comes painted like that anyways on the 2012 LTZs.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1434500 said:


> Truck in winter mode last year


Any suspension mod's other than torsion bars?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Airbags in rear and lift keys in front. Still have a good half inch to 3/4" of crank available in the keys


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well washed the truck up yesterday so here's some pics to get this thread goin again enjoy and 07 up Silverado owners post them pics


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking good silver. I wish I could wash mine. We have another storm rolling through.

Are those color matched mudflaps?


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Moss its been like two weeks since the last time i washed it lol would be nice if we had a storm coming here  and yes the mudflaps are colored matched got them from the dealer that way


----------



## CountryLandscap (Feb 29, 2012)

07 Classic


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

My truck after I removed my plow light for the season and going down a couple muddy side roads today


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Washed up the rig the other day nice and clean for now  lets keep the pics comein fellas


----------



## RPD263 (Mar 21, 2012)

*2008Chevy 2500 HD*

2008 Chevy 2500 HD

7-6 Meyer Plow


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be getting some new pics...maybe one detailing the scratch down the side from the October storm..it was our "run around with it because it has no plow" vehicle.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1473761 said:


> Should be getting some new pics...maybe one detailing the scratch down the side from the October storm..it was our "run around with it because it has no plow" vehicle.


Is it the 5.3 with AFM? Any signs of oil consumptions if it is?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stik208;1473791 said:


> Is it the 5.3 with AFM? Any signs of oil consumptions if it is?


Yes it is, and over 8000 miles we haven't noticed a drop of missing oil. The 06 is leaking something oil-like though.


----------



## RPD263 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wanted to add another picture of my 2008 HD, just took the old rims off and put Factory ones on......


----------



## NaturesEnemy1 (May 29, 2009)

07' classic. Just picked it up this week.ussmileyflag


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright guys with your new HD's where the pics at  lets get some life back in this thread


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

*09 2500hd*

Just bought this truck about a month and a half ago.. already got the blade on it!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice truck GM Thumbs Up


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

*2010 2500hd*

Not done with it yet I need tires


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

monacom9;1480684 said:


> Not done with it yet I need tires


A set of those jesse james spider web rims would go good with your gill


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

when i picked her up 








Going riding








Yes, we are chevy fans (not pictured an 03 Burb on 33's and an 07 classic GMC CCSB duramax)


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;1466624 said:


> My truck after I removed my plow light for the season and going down a couple muddy side roads today


I had an 08 this color and this is why I did not like it. It ALWAYS looked dirty. When it was fresh from the car wash, it was great, but 5 minutes later, it starts showing dirt again.:crying:


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I know what you mean there. At times I wish I still had that truck instead of the 2012 I bought, same color as the 07 I had.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

PlowMan03;1492440 said:


> I know what you mean there. At times I wish I still had that truck instead of the 2012 I bought, same color as the 07 I had.


Ummm ahem, pictures of said 2012? ahem


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;1492440 said:


> I know what you mean there. At times I wish I still had that truck instead of the 2012 I bought, same color as the 07 I had.


Yeah I replaced my 08 with a 12 that is Silver. MUCH easier to keep clean.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I know these are in the wrong thread. A couple pics I took this morning.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Also forgot to mention it hasnt been washed for a couple of weeks now, first month or so I had to keep taking it to the dealer for ujoint problems which they say are fine. The ujoints snap when barely touching the gas and they say its common, have had it in for a burning smell when using the heat, can't find anything wrong so I said the heck with it and said what ever happens happens. I havea had better luck with used then new so far which is is pretty bad IMO.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet truck Plowman! Assuming your putting your blade on it? What do you see for mpg around town with the newer motor?


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks. I don't think I can put a plow on this since it doesn't have the plow prep package, it only has the tow pack didn't realize it until I got it home. Have talked to the dealership I bought it from and one other dealer and said I can put a plow on it and it won't void the warranty, a couple of other places said not too.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, my 09 dosent have plow prep and the dealer I got it from never said anything about the warrenty being voided...


----------



## summitsnow (Aug 26, 2012)

*2007 Chevy Plow Truck*

Here's my 2007 Chevy Plow Truck


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice rig summit Thumbs Up

I finally got a mini light bar for mine


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

No picture ***** here lol


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice thread! When i upgrade id like to get an 07' up chevy!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I could find me a newer truck but apparently the 09-10 3/4 Duramaxs are really hard to come by with the options I want unless they have a ton of miles on them. That and some one needs to buy my truck.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

contractor078;1382966 said:


> Juspayme how hard is that spreader to pull in and out. looks like a beast. nice looking rig.


It pulls out easily with 2 guys, I have doent it by myself once. def need 2 guys to load it. you slide it out then just stand it up longways. I have an 8 ft one for my other truck its a little more heavier.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2186177859938_1277684931_n.jpg&size=2048,1536


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

the back spinner pops off so you can stand up


----------



## norcoprop (Oct 22, 2012)

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...03x403/384010_271517039633846_335324102_n.jpg
2010 with Fisher 8.5' xtreme v


----------



## micojj (Dec 12, 2005)

Going to be mounting my new 8.2 Boss VXT next week on my 07. Will get pics after its on.


----------



## Monorail_Red (Oct 10, 2009)

Well no plow on this truck (yet). I have been thinking about it, but I'm a bit leery about putting a plow on this truck. It's my daily driver and it rides nice - so I want to keep it that way. Plus I'm not a fan of the fact that they have to notch my painted front facia. And at around $4500 to install - that's a lot of driveways I have to plow just to pay for the plow. For those of you with the half tons, how do you like your setups?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Or buy a decent used for about $2000.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Update to the thread and to the rig I painted the ol bowtie and smoked the tails what u guys think?


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

That is nice


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good lookin' truck SilverLT2!


----------



## lalaape413 (Oct 6, 2004)

*My 2011 Chevy*

It has a ReadyLift leveling kit, Bilstein 5100 series shocks all the way around and 275/70R18 Good Year Duratracs on it. Whelen Vertex Hide-a-ways LEDS in the fog lights, brights, reverse lights and third brake lights. Also have a couple of strobes n more e4 leds behind the grille.




























I have an 8'6 Western MVP Plus with wings.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

monacom9;1635037 said:


> That is nice





gallihersnow;1635134 said:


> Good lookin' truck SilverLT2!


Thanks guys  sorry its been awhile since Ive look at this thread just seen your kind words


----------

